# Grafikverbesserung



## Hunterguntz (23. April 2008)

Originial von World of Raids :

Gfx enhancement macro: WoW will look better

Some players found a way to improve WoW graphics by manipulating several console commands. The following macro will do the job:

/console farclip 777
/console horizonfarclip 6226
/console groundeffectdensity 256
/console groundeffectdist 140
/console smallcull 0
/console skycloudlod 3
/console characterambient 0

You have to restart WoW for some of the effects to be used.

What does this do?

• The vegetation can be seen from miles away (grass flowers etc) plus there seems to be FAR more of it.
• The "bloom" effect seems to be more vivid.
• The view distance is greatly increased.
• Everything seems to be more sharp and crisp.
• The weather effects appear to be more intense.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



However depending on your hardware you might encounter some fps issues (low framerates), so here is the macro to revert the changes (you can also go to video options and pull all the detail options to minimum):

/console groundEffectDensity 16
/console groundEffectDist 1
/console horizonfarclip 1305
/console farclip 177
/console characterAmbient 1
/console smallcull 1
/console skycloudlod 1
/console detailDoodadAlpha 1


----------



## Jo_1984 (23. April 2008)

Mhh und das funktioniert wirklich???

hat das schon jmd ausprobiert? Wie wirkt sich das auf die FPS aus?


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. April 2008)

So was ähnliches gab es schonmal. Die FPS gehen rapide in den Keller, wenn man nciht die nötige Hardware hat. Und in Gegenden wie Shattrat würde ich vorsichtshalber das zweite Makro nutzen ^^


----------



## celticfrost (23. April 2008)

das sind letztendlich in etwa dieselben einstellungsmöglichkeiten, welche man unter dem 
standard-menü hat...halt einfach via konsole konfiguriert.

nur bei systemen mit entsprechender grafikleistung zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (23. April 2008)

Also ich denke mal das sich das nicht allzu Positiv auswirken wird.

Habs mal ausprobiert, WoW sieht damit wirklich besser aus, meine FPS sind aber nicht sehr aussagekräfitg, da ich in letzter zeit bei allen möglischen Spielen zwischendurch einbrüche auf 4-10 FPS habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe dann etwas herrumexperimentiert, und einfach die Werte etwas verändert. Jetzt sieht WoW besser aus, aber die rechenleistung sollte nicht so stark beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## Deathsoull (23. April 2008)

Nein diese optionen hat man nich im normalen Menu!!

Ich spiele mit ner 8800er ultra und nen q6600! 

Hat vorher alles ganz voll! Nun hab ich dank den TE noch mehr Details^^ Nice one!


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

also funzt und fps kann bis zu 20 runner gehen...kommt auf dein system an. bei mri fallen sie um 5^^


----------



## Mobius-1337 (23. April 2008)

frames gehen von 70 auf 55^^ funzt alles supi =)


----------



## Danhino (23. April 2008)

Also bei mir gehts auch .. mehr details und dafür von 100 auf 80 FPS zurück =)


----------



## celticfrost (23. April 2008)

@Deathsoull
den detaillierungsgrad der bodenobjekte, die sicht auf entfernte objekte etc. etc. hat man sehr wohl 
im grafikmenü.

unter anderem auch via config.wtf zu erreichen.


----------



## Gias (23. April 2008)

guter tipp, wenn ich heim komm werd ich gleich mal meine hardware ausreizen


----------



## dämonjäger (23. April 2008)

Ich will das ausprobieren. Habe aber die befürchtung, dass die Framerate zu sehr drunter leidet. Wenn ich WoW neustarte, sind dann alle änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht?

Edit:



> Dies sind die Codes, welche benötigt werden, um die Quallität zu verbessern, die Framerate sinkt allerdings. Schreibt das ganze am besten in ein Makro.
> 
> /console groundEffectDensity 256
> /console groundEffectDist 140
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Ocian (23. April 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> unter anderem auch via config.wtf zu erreichen.



Die Einstellungen oben gehen über das Maximum raus was man in den Grafikoptionen einstellen kann, dafür greift man durch die Console ja auf die config.wtf ein und verändert diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der Artikel ist übrigens schön geklaut von mmo-champions 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (23. April 2008)

klappt und 60 bleibt 60 lcd halt


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. April 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Bleiben die Auswirkungen des Makro über einen WOW Neustart erhalten ? 
oder starte ich das Makro mit jedem WOW Start neu?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. April 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> klappt und 60 bleibt 60 lcd halt



??? nicht Herz ---Frames   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (23. April 2008)

> Würde mich auch interessieren. Bleiben die Auswirkungen des Makro über einen WOW Neustart erhalten



Speicher einfach bevor du das machst deine config.wtf datei als kopie woanders, wenns dir zu starke fps verluste sind einfach WoW schliessen und die config.wtf wieder ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (23. April 2008)

dämonjäger schrieb:


> Ich will das ausprobieren. Habe aber die befürchtung, dass die Framerate zu sehr drunter leidet. Wenn ich WoW neustarte, sind dann alle änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht?




Dann mach ein Backup deiner config.wtf und wenns laggen sollte, spielste das alte Backup wieder ein ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*grml* da war Ocian schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (23. April 2008)

tip WTF Ordner sichern


----------



## the Jester (23. April 2008)

Mich würde noch interessieren wie sich die FPS einbußen unter verschiedenen Grafiksystemen auswirken, kann noch wer der´s getestet hat seine GraKa zur FPS Minderung posten?


----------



## celticfrost (23. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen oben gehen über das Maximum raus was man in den Grafikoptionen einstellen kann, dafür greift man durch die Console ja auf die config.wtf ein und verändert diese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jahaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber via grafikmenü wird das mögliche konfigurations-spektrum angezeigt, was noch mit der installierten graka möglich ist, solange deren Einstellungen/Möglichkeiten genutzt werden.

Teilt man der Karte mit (Graka-Einstellungen), sie soll die Einstellungen des Programmes verwenden, bin ich der Meinung, dass sich höhere Werte via Menü einstellen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie auch immer: meine kernaussage war ja: Nur mit guter Hardware empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Wie kann man den das zeug da wieder zurückschrauben also standart eisntellungen?? 

mfg


----------



## Würmchen (23. April 2008)

bei einer 60 herz darstellung sind maximal 60 frames möglich, alles darüberhinaus sind theretische werte.

ein LCD kann auch mal mit 70 oder 75 angesteuert werden was aber künstlich die Leistung beeinträchtigt da das menschliche auge effektiv nur 23 bilder pro sekunde unterscheiden kann und bei mehr als doppelter darstellun, sprich 46 bilder, kann das auge kein unterschied in dem abfluss der Bilder mehr wahrnehmen, also reicht eine Darstellung fon 60Hz/Fps vollkommen aus.


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (23. April 2008)

wie hoch kann man die zahlen schrauben ?


----------



## Würmchen (23. April 2008)

um die standard einstellungen zu bekommen, einfach config.wtf löschen oder in einanderes verzeichnis verschieben


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> bei einer 60 herz darstellung sind maximal 60 frames möglich, alles darüberhinaus sind theretische werte.
> 
> ein LCD kann auch mal mit 70 oder 75 angesteuert werden was aber künstlich die Leistung beeinträchtigt da das menschliche auge effektiv nur 23 bilder pro sekunde unterscheiden kann und bei mehr als doppelter darstellun, sprich 46 bilder, kann das auge kein unterschied in dem abfluss der Bilder mehr wahrnehmen, also reicht eine Darstellung fon 60Hz/Fps vollkommen aus.




dann spiel mal cs mit 60fps und mit 100 fps und sag mir, das du da keinen unterschied festsellen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (23. April 2008)

mhh irgendwie seh ich keine änderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dafür nurnoch 40bps... sonst hatte ich 60 in shatt....


----------



## Würmchen (23. April 2008)

tja dann schaff dir nen Röhren monitor an der mit mehr Hz angesteuert werden kann, 120 oder gar 140, dann kannste auch emhr bilder darstellen

bei 60 Hz lassen sich nur 60 fps darstellen, wenn du eine anzeige von 100fps bei 60 hz dann wird dir ein theoretischer wert angezeigt

wo bei der theoretische wert maximal die doppelte Hz Zahl haben kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> dann spiel mal cs mit 60fps und mit 100 fps und sag mir, das du da keinen unterschied festsellen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hm ich glaube optisch liegt das wirklich im Bereich der Einbildung.
Aber die Shooterfans könnten einem zu dem Thema was über Reaktionszeiten erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (23. April 2008)

sicherlich hat die reaktionszeit was mit ergebnissen in der darstellung zu tun , wenn also dein spiel mit 120 fps arbeitet an einem 60 Hz LCD, dann arbeitet das spiel intern mit 120 Hz und du hast dem entsprechend 120 reaktionsmöglichkeiten pro sekunde, das ändert aber nichts daran das auf dem bildschirm nur 60 fps dargestellt werden.

aber hier ging es ja um den optischen eindruck und ncht um die menschliche reaktionen, die bei mir so in manch situation gerne mal einer schlaftablette gleicht


----------



## Tomminocka (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> dann spiel mal cs mit 60fps und mit 100 fps und sag mir, das du da keinen unterschied festsellen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ein LCD-Monitor stellt nur 60 fps bzw. Hertz dar, ich kann trotzdem CS zocken und hab ne bessere Bildqualität mit flüssigem Ablauf als du einem Röhrenmonitor.


----------



## Tomminocka (23. April 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> sicherlich hat die reaktionszeit was mit ergebnissen in der darstellung zu tun , wenn also dein spiel mit 120 fps arbeitet an einem 60 Hz LCD, dann arbeitet das spiel intern mit 120 Hz und du hast dem entsprechend 120 reaktionsmöglichkeiten pro sekunde, das ändert aber nichts daran das auf dem bildschirm nur 60 fps dargestellt werden.
> 
> aber hier ging es ja um den optischen eindruck und ncht um die menschliche reaktionen, die bei mir so in manch situation gerne mal einer schlaftablette gleicht



Die Reaktionszeit hängt von der Trägheit der Kristalle im LCD-Bildschirm ab, nothing more.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeit hängt von der Trägheit der Kristalle im LCD-Bildschirm ab, nothing more.



Ich glaube es ging um die menschliche Reaktionszeit, nicht die es Displays. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (23. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeit hängt von der Trägheit der Kristalle im LCD-Bildschirm ab, nothing more.



Und du musst mir mal erklären warum flüssigkristalle schneller sind als Licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn sonnst macht die Aussage das dein LCD es flüssiger dastellen kann als ein CRT keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (23. April 2008)

jo misslich von mir ausgedrückt, vielleicht hätte ein /sign von mir mehr Verständnis erzeugt :-X


----------



## FlakTruck (23. April 2008)

Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Im klassischen europäischen 50-Hz-Standard wird 50 mal in der Sekunde ein neues Bild aufgebaut, daraus folgt eine Bildwechselfrequenz von 50 Hertz. Das menschliche Auge kann einen Bildwechsel bei dieser Frequenz noch als Flimmern wahrnehmen, erst ab *80* Hertz verschwindet dies.



Also a bisserl merkt man den Unterschied schon und nicht alles ist Einbildung.
Vielleicht vergleichbar mit dem Unterschied einer 192 kbit/s und 320 kbit/s Samplingrate bei einem Mp3 Stückl.
Die menschliche Wahrnehmung ist eben stark subjektiv gefärbt und man kann jetzt nicht so einfach sagen, dass jeder 24 fps als "gleich flüssig" interpretiert. 

So einen "Tweak" könnts auch für Diablo II geben^^


----------



## Draco1985 (23. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Und du musst mir mal erklären warum flüssigkristalle schneller sind als Licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hängt AFAIK damit zusammen, dass ein CRT das Bild Pixel für Pixel aufbaut, ein LCD dagegen alle Pixel gleichzeitig.


----------



## Ocian (23. April 2008)

> Hängt AFAIK damit zusammen, dass ein CRT das Bild Pixel für Pixel aufbaut, ein LCD dagegen alle Pixel gleichzeitig.



Ein CRT der 100hz hat baut das komplette bild 30% schneller auf als ein LCD es schaffen kann. Daher kann ein lcd maximal auch nur 60fps dastellen ein crt aber locker bis zu 140 (bei 140hz)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nix mit pixel für Pixel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (23. April 2008)

heißt? Analog doch besser als Digital???

Bitte um Abschaffung der digitalen Medien


----------



## Ocian (23. April 2008)

die Bildqualität ist eine andere da jedes pixel für sich angesteiert wird, aber die farbwärme und geschwindigkeit ist analog besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daher auch bei Grafikbearbeitungen Analog > Digital mit wenigen außnahmen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> das sind letztendlich in etwa dieselben einstellungsmöglichkeiten, welche man unter dem
> standard-menü hat...halt einfach via konsole konfiguriert.
> 
> nur bei systemen mit entsprechender grafikleistung zu empfehlen!!!



nein, mit den befehlen kann man viel mehr einstellen.

mein rechner machts mit, und es sieht wirklich etwas besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlakTruck (23. April 2008)

Analoge Verarbeitung ist qualitativ immer höher zu bewerten als digitale, da der Mensch auch ein analoges Wesen darstellt und die Technik schließlich ihm behilflich sein soll.
Doch können digitale Signale einfach viel leichter und vielseitiger verwendet werden.


----------



## Ennia (23. April 2008)

herrlich, wie schnell ihr alle wieder off-topic geht...

ob ich jetzt beim farmen 100 bäume mehr sehe, die mir die sicht auf den loot versperren oder nicht ist ein unterschied. für mich ist das sinnlos^2 und wenn mans genau nimmt, wird die "grafik" (der begriff ist ja sehr aus der luft gegriffen) von wow NICHT verbessert. Die entwickler haben sich bestimmt was dabei gedacht, warum der schiebebalken für Details nicht 10km lang ist. Aber bitte, wems gefällt...

aja und zum topic: das menschliche auge verarbeitet ab einer bildfrequenz von 16-18 fps aufeinanderfolgende bilder oder eben frames als bewegte szene - es ist also völlig latte ob ihr nun 50, 60 oder 100 fps habt. Selbst HD-Signale sind in der gegend von 45fps angesiedelt. und wenn ihr nur max. 60 fps bei wow zB. habt, dann liegt das nicht am bildschirm, denn die grafikkarte schert sich nen feuchten dreck, welcher monitor nun mit ihr verbunden ist, oder?


----------



## Draco1985 (23. April 2008)

FlakTruck schrieb:


> Analoge Verarbeitung ist qualitativ immer höher zu bewerten als digitale, da der Mensch auch ein analoges Wesen darstellt und die Technik schließlich ihm behilflich sein soll.
> Doch können digitale Signale einfach viel leichter und vielseitiger verwendet werden.



Nicht ganz richtig. An der Schnittstelle zwischen Mensch und Maschine sind analoge Signale/Eingabegeräte (Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, etc.) vorzuziehen. Wie der PC innen drin arbeitet hat keine Auswirkungen auf den, der davor sitzt. Außer der PC ist zu langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlakTruck (23. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. An der Schnittstelle zwischen Mensch und Maschine sind analoge Signale/Eingabegeräte (Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, etc.) vorzuziehen. Wie der PC innen drin arbeitet hat keine Auswirkungen auf den, der davor sitzt. Außer der PC ist zu langsam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jojo^^ Hast ja recht und du weißt wie ichs mein^^

btT .... auf alle Fälle find ichs sehr toll, dass man eigentlich recht einfach die gegebene Hardware ein bisserl ausreizen kann. Da hat Blizz also tatsächlich etwas Spielraum nach oben gelassen. Im Grunde ist mir die Grafik auch fast egal, doch trägt ein zB dichterer Wald sehr zur Atmosphäre bei.


----------



## Flapp (23. April 2008)

was mach ich falsch o.O ich hab das macro net benutzt und spiel mit 15-10 fps xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. April 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> was mach ich falsch o.O ich hab das macro net benutzt und spiel mit 15-10 fps xD



Steht auf deinem Rechner außen 486Sx25 ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst das ist schwer zu beantworten. 

Was hast du für nen Rechner (Prozessor, Speicher Garfikkarte (eventuell onboardchip??) und mit welchen Grafikeinstellungen (z.B. Auflösung) spielst du ??


----------



## florian_r (23. April 2008)

wo ihr grad mal dabei seid, ich hab ein asus g1s, alles auf der höchsten grafik, 1680x1050 und vista. ich habe meistens so um die 30 fps, manchmal auch 60, aber zum beispiel in shatt stockts sogar o.O

http://notebookwiki.eu/wiki/index.php/Asus_G1S
is soweit ich weiss das schweizer modell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem notebook sollte ich doch vieeel bessere resultate erzielen.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

greez


----------



## Draco1985 (23. April 2008)

florian_r schrieb:


> wo ihr grad mal dabei seid, ich hab ein asus g1s, alles auf der höchsten grafik, 1680x1050 und vista. ich habe meistens so um die 30 fps, manchmal auch 60, aber zum beispiel in shatt stockts sogar o.O
> 
> http://notebookwiki.eu/wiki/index.php/Asus_G1S
> is soweit ich weiss das schweizer modell
> ...



Wenn du das noch nicht versucht hast, dann würde ich zum "-nosound"-Parameter raten. Das schaltet alle Sounds komplett ab und kann einiges an fps rausholen.

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus: C2D 4300 2 x 2,0 Ghz, 2048 MB RAM und Radeon HD 2600 XT. Trotzdem brechen die FPS auch auf relativ niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen (bei nativer Auflösung von 1680x1050) ein, wenn ich in die Ferne kucke. Aus meiner Sicht eigentlich unverständlich. Kennt da jemand noch mehr Tricks zum Tuning?


----------



## Ocian (23. April 2008)

> C2D



Ist das nicht ein Celeron mit extrem wenig speicher?
falls ich mich total irre nicht steinigen ^^


----------



## Ronas (23. April 2008)

so ein schrott O_o


----------



## Draco1985 (23. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Celeron mit extrem wenig speicher?
> falls ich mich total irre nicht steinigen ^^



Meinst du das Kürzel "C2D" im allgemeinen oder den speziellen Prozessor? Also als ich den vor gut nem Jahr gekauft hatte, fand sich kaum ein negatives Wort darüber.

Und ich kauf generell eher Mid- bzw. Low-Range-Hardware, aus finanziellen Gründen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monarchC4 (23. April 2008)

frames gehen von 97 auf 73, sieht aber nicht wirklich viel besser aus, aber ich lass das mal so!

danke fürn tipp


----------



## Marlixon (23. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Und du musst mir mal erklären warum flüssigkristalle schneller sind als Licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was hier für "Experten" unterwegs sind...

Schneller als Licht....

Es gibt nichts, das schneller ist als Licht!


----------



## Draco1985 (23. April 2008)

Marlixon schrieb:


> Was hier für "Experten" unterwegs sind...
> 
> Schneller als Licht....
> 
> Es gibt nichts, das schneller ist als Licht!



Mal davon abgesehen, dass diese Tatsache nicht mehr so unumstößlich ist wie man allgemein annimmt, war glaube ich genau DAS die versteckte Ironie des Posts...


----------



## maggus (23. April 2008)

Marlixon schrieb:


> Was hier für "Experten" unterwegs sind...
> 
> Schneller als Licht....
> 
> Es gibt nichts, das schneller ist als Licht!



Und nicht vergessen, alle 2 Jahre die Gummidichtungen am TFT überprüfen, sonst tropfen die Flüssigkristalle raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (23. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was hast du für nen Rechner (Prozessor, Speicher Garfikkarte (eventuell onboardchip??) und mit welchen Grafikeinstellungen (z.B. Auflösung) spielst du ??



Hmm xD

Mein pc ist gammel^^glaube ich..hab da keine ahnung^^

Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.06Ghz
1 GB RAM
Grafikkarte : Radeon X1300 Series 


Auflösung : 1280x1024 

Und eig so ziehmlich alels ind er grafik runter gedreht...
Damit komme ich allein in Silbermond auf 24 fps^^


----------



## Hunterguntz (26. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen oben gehen über das Maximum raus was man in den Grafikoptionen einstellen kann, dafür greift man durch die Console ja auf die config.wtf ein und verändert diese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab doch auch ganz am Anfang geschrieben von woher ich das hab ^^
Lesen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (6. Mai 2008)

bei mir geht es is soga richtig besser richdig hammer wie das jetz is danke


----------



## Chuckzz (6. Mai 2008)

Für alle die nicht cs spielen und meinen sie hätten ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man merkt erheblich beim CS spielen ob man mit 60 oder 100 FPS spielt. Bei 60 FPS ist die Hitbox um einiges kleiner weil der Monitor nicht so viel berechnet wie bei 100 FPS was bedeutet das man genauer zielen muss und weniger trifft....

Topic closed..-.- 

PS : Ich zocke 5 Jahre CS und hab mich 1 Jahr gewundert warum ich nur 60 FPS habe =) Für die, die seit einem CS Patch nur noch 60 FPS haben oder auch vorher schon : FPS_max 101 und bei den Grafikeinstellungen der Grafikkarte V-Sync aus machen dann habt ihr 101 fps =)


----------



## XziTe (6. Mai 2008)

Vsyn muss nur aus wenn dein Monitor weniger Herz als deine gewünschte FPS Zahl hat.
Vsync sorgt für die Anpassugn der Bilder pro Sekunde an die Herz. 60Hz = 60BPS

Man merkt sehr wohl einen unterschied zwischen 60 und 100FPS

Mit 60 FPS ist alles noch ein wenig zähflüssig, wie ein Gummi oder Pudding. Wenn ihr die Maus schneller bewegt z.B.
Bei 100FPS ist es sehr flüssig, wie Wasser z.B.

Zur Frage Röhre oder TFT?
Gerade auf WoW Bezogen 22" TFT Breitbild > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (me hat nur 17" TFT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn es ums Thema Shooter geht: 19" Röhre mit 120Hz > all ^^


----------



## sno0zy (6. Mai 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Vsyn muss nur aus wenn dein Monitor weniger Herz als deine gewünschte FPS Zahl hat.
> Vsync sorgt für die Anpassugn der Bilder pro Sekunde an die Herz. 60Hz = 60BPS
> 
> Man merkt sehr wohl einen unterschied zwischen 60 und 100FPS
> ...



vsync verhindert das zerreissen des bildes... soweit ich weiss berechnet die grafikkarte verschiedene bereiche des bildes je nach bedarf mit unterschiedlicher leistung und dann kommt es halt das du in einem sektor beim drehen der ansicht noch ein paar grad hinter der drehung hängst. die option syncronisiert einfach alle bildsektoren miteinander damit das nicht passiert. ich würd nich darauf verzichten wollen ^^

aber nen dickes thx für die info mit den grafikeinstellungen, sieht um einiges besser aus und läuft immernoch korrekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (13. Mai 2008)

Andersrum geht das auch oder?

Muss ich dann einfach alles auf 0 setzten oder was muss ich da genau einstellen?


----------



## Nightroad (13. Mai 2008)

Marlixon schrieb:


> Was hier für "Experten" unterwegs sind...
> 
> Schneller als Licht....
> 
> Es gibt nichts, das schneller ist als Licht!



DOCH
der SCHALL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (13. Mai 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> DOCH
> der SCHALL
> 
> 
> ...



Wie witzig!

Irgendwelche Vollidioten glauben das jetzt.


----------



## BRAB_Anubis (13. Mai 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> tja dann schaff dir nen Röhren monitor an der mit mehr Hz angesteuert werden kann, 120 oder gar 140, dann kannste auch emhr bilder darstellen
> 
> bei 60 Hz lassen sich nur 60 fps darstellen, wenn du eine anzeige von 100fps bei 60 hz dann wird dir ein theoretischer wert angezeigt
> 
> wo bei der theoretische wert maximal die doppelte Hz Zahl haben kann.



also nochmal für alle

60 Hz sind nicht gleich 60 fps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1 fps ist ein Halbbild, dh. 60 fps sind 30 Bilder pro sek.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (13. Mai 2008)

coole tipps. vielen dank.


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Mai 2008)

> Wie witzig!
> 
> Irgendwelche Vollidioten glauben das jetzt.




xD


----------



## jekyll_do (13. Mai 2008)

Ich habe groundeffectdensity auf 128 reduziert. So viel Unkraut braucht man doch nicht. Damit ist auch der FPS-Einbruch abgefedert. Ansonsten geiles Marko!


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Mai 2008)

hm also frames gehn  schon digge runter sieht aber auch viel besser uas man sollte sich auf jedemnfall beide makros bereithalten können. aber irgendwie kommts mir so vor als ob dir grafik beim 2, makro schlechter wär als ich vorher hatte (also bevor ich das erste benutzt hab)


----------



## Sûmy (13. Mai 2008)

Lol wenn dein PC für WoW zu schlecht ist dann kannste den auch gleich wegwerfen xD


----------



## glurack (13. Mai 2008)

Also ich habs bei mir auch gemacht..hab nen 4600@2,8ghz und ne 7800gtx und das Spiel läuft jetzt auch noch mit 40-100frames je nach gebiet..also immer perfekt flüssig hab noch 4kantenglättung im treiber an


----------



## karstenschilder (13. Mai 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Bei 60 FPS ist die Hitbox um einiges kleiner weil der Monitor nicht so viel berechnet wie bei 100 FPS was bedeutet das man genauer zielen muss und weniger trifft....



Oh mein Gott! Bitte erstmal das hier lesen und dich dann noch mit der Bedienungsanleitung des Monitors auseinandersetzen. Inbesondere der Teil, wo es darum geht, dass man Bildlage und -größe einstellen kann. Dann am besten gleich noch das hier hinterher.

Ich weiß echt nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, bei dem Text von Dir.


----------



## Krimson (13. Mai 2008)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Bitte erstmal das hier lesen und dich dann noch mit der Bedienungsanleitung des Monitors auseinandersetzen. Inbesondere der Teil, wo es darum geht, dass man Bildlage und -größe einstellen kann. Dann am besten gleich noch das hier hinterher.
> 
> Ich weiß echt nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, bei dem Text von Dir.


Chuckzz  will doch nur hören das wir alle noobs sind da mit er sich ein runterhohlen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (17. Mai 2008)

bin grad mal auf diesen thread gestoßen und wollte nur mal kurz sagen, was die einzelnen werte überhaupt machen.

farclip                          ist die distanz bis zu welcher die gegenstände geladen werden
horizonfarclip               ist die distanz des horizonts, d.h. bei nem hohen wert sieht man im nebel auch 
                                  weit  entfernte berge
groundeffectdensity      ist die dichte der bodeneffekte (gras steinchen usw.)
groundeffectdist           ist die distanz bis zu welcher die bodeneffecte geladen werden
smallcull                      gibt an, ob viele oder wenige details in der umgebung dargestellt werden
skycloudlod                 gibt die "schärfe" der wolken an
distcull                        gibt die distanz an, bis zu welcher dinge dargestellt werden


----------



## Topperharly (2. März 2009)

grad das thread gefunden! lasst es nicht sterben *reanimier*


----------



## Monzel (2. März 2009)

Bitte? Was soll dass denn? Außerdem ist echt nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand. Der Max. Farclip ist nun schon von Seiten Blizzards angehoben wurden.


----------



## Topperharly (2. März 2009)

auch die detailfülle? ich spiele alles auf max und bei mir siehts net so aus.


----------



## b1ubb (2. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ??? nicht Herz ---Frames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht meint er ja auch Zoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. März 2009)

Ich träume schon von so 60 FPS mein Pc schafft gerade mal
so 40-50 FPS dann ist aber auch schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (2. März 2009)

Um nochmal kurz auf's Topic und den Sinn oder Unsinn der optischen Erweiterungen zurückzukommen.

Die erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen sind optimal geeignet, wenn man z.B. Videos aufzeichenen will, da die "Onboardmittel" von WoW die Möglichkeiten zu Gunsten der Spielbarkeit stark beschränken. Des weiteren erzeugt  eine üppigere Vegetation viel mehr Atmosphäre. Das es (eigentlich) keine "Dauerlösung" sein sollte, weil die allgemeine Leistung zu sehr darunter leidet, ist klar.

Aber es ist allemal eine tolle Möglichkeit, die matschigen (originalen) Bodentexturen und den recht dünnen Baumbestand (z.B. in den Wäldern von Terokkar oder im Schlingendorntal) soweit aufzustocken bzw. abzudecken, dass man diese beiden genannten Bereiche auch wirklich als "Wald" oder "Dschungel" bezeichnen kann.

MfG


----------



## Schranzman (2. März 2009)

also ich hab das Makro mal benutzt, fands bisschen zu viel zum teil und wollt den standart wiederhaben, alten WTF Ordner wieder reingeschoben und jetzt bekomm ich auf höchster Leistung n Bild das is gräßlich, alles was weiter weg als 30m ist (Boden zb.) is total verschmiert und kratzt die augen des Betrachters aus...

kann da jemand abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Trisher (4. April 2009)

Auch wenns schon etwas länger her ist, du musst einfach die Grafikeinstellungen in WoW-Options Menü wieder höher setzen. Hilft dies nichts, solltest du wohl einfach den WTF-Ordner löschen und dann wieder einstellen.

Vielleicht schaut ja noch jemand rein, der ein ähnliches Problem hat


----------



## Nicolanda (4. April 2009)

muss ich glatt mal testen mit meinem superrechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (4. April 2009)

jo super von 145 fps auf 80 klasse sieht top aus^^


----------



## Chínín (4. April 2009)

Wäre zu empfehlen, die Grafikleistung in Raids und größeren Gruppen wieder runterzuschrauben ;-)

Hab schlechte Erfahrung damit...z.B. Archa 25er, kaum 3 Sekunden nach Kampf-Start rasen die fps runter auf <20, wegen den Spell-designs des DKs, da ist ziemlich viel Farbe drin :-P

edit: sonst isses immer bei 60-70 (hochgedrehte Grafik), ohne die Grafik 90+


----------



## Trelan (4. April 2009)

Und bei all dem Hochgeschraube der Grafikeinstellungen sollte man eins nicht vergessen:

Habe das mal gemacht und später mit genau diesen Einstellungen (mehr Vegetation etc.) einen Gnom getwinkt....
*Ich konnte den im Gras nicht mehr sehen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (4. April 2009)

Trelan schrieb:


> Und bei all dem Hochgeschraube der Grafikeinstellungen sollte man eins nicht vergessen:
> 
> Habe das mal gemacht und später mit genau diesen Einstellungen (mehr Vegetation etc.) einen Gnom getwinkt....
> *Ich konnte den im Gras nicht mehr sehen*
> ...



ja stell dir vor alle hätten das an dann würde niemand deinen gnom sehen und du wärst ein unsichtbarer killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Edit: Der Artikel ist übrigens schön geklaut von mmo-champions
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL die Buffed.de Rache auf alle Commentflames im Stile von "Das ist geklaut!!111eineinself"

BTT:
Muss mal ausprobieren, was bei mir passiert *g*


----------



## saibot1207 (4. April 2009)

höhöhö

ich hab selbst mit dem makro noch 40+fps


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Würmchen schrieb:


> ein LCD kann auch mal mit 70 oder 75 angesteuert werden was aber künstlich die Leistung beeinträchtigt da das menschliche auge effektiv nur 23 bilder pro sekunde unterscheiden kann und bei mehr als doppelter darstellun, sprich 46 bilder, kann das auge kein unterschied in dem abfluss der Bilder mehr wahrnehmen, also reicht eine Darstellung fon 60Hz/Fps vollkommen aus.


Dass 23 Bilder als flüssig empfunden werden mag vielleicht bei Filmen so sein, bei Spielen aber noch lange nicht - für mich sind 23 fps doch etwas ruckelig.
Ich werds nacher mal ausprobieren, sieht nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## king2mad (4. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass 23 Bilder als flüssig empfunden werden mag vielleicht bei Filmen so sein, bei Spielen aber noch lange nicht - für mich sind 23 fps doch etwas ruckelig.




wer 23 bilder pro sekunde bei filmen flüssig findet und sich nicht dran stört schaut bestimmt nur pornos^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass im Kino wirklich jeder Film mit 24 Bilder pro Sekunde läuft?(Wikipedia-Link)

Und die Bildfrequenz von Filmen und Spielen kann man garnicht vergleichen. Bei Filmen merkt man zwischen 24 und 50 keinen Unterschied, bei Spielen aber einen ganz gewaltigen!


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

king2mad schrieb:


> wer 23 bilder pro sekunde bei filmen flüssig findet und sich nicht dran stört schaut bestimmt nur pornos^^


Du gehst nie ins Kino oder siehst fern, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei PAL und SECAM sind es 25 fps, und das ist ganz normales Fernsehformat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Bei WoW enpfinge ich es persönlich erst ab 30 FPS flüssig!
Ich rüste i.d.R. den PC auf sobald der Durchschnittswert unter 30 fallen sollte!
Ich weiß wie es ist in IF mit 9 FPS!
Und bei Azeroth mit 18-25 FPS!
Ich wills nicht mehr erleben müssen!
Echt scheiße!
Sobald die sinken, in den "roten" Bereich wird aufgerüstet, Graka, RAM...
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Bei WoW enpfinge ich es persönlich erst ab 30 FPS flüssig!
Ich rüste i.d.R. den PC auf sobald der Durchschnittswert unter 30 fallen sollte!
Ich weiß wie es ist in IF mit 9 FPS!
Und bei Azeroth mit 18-25 FPS!
Ich wills nicht mehr erleben müssen!
Echt scheiße!
Sobald die sinken, in den "roten" Bereich wird aufgerüstet, Graka, RAM...
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Ja, kenne ich noch...
Pre-WotLK stand mich mit 7 FPS bei Vashj...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

